# Trails am Tiergarten fahrbar?



## fibm (30. Januar 2009)

Hat sich aktuell mal wieder jemand auf die Trails am Tiergarten gewagt.
Müsste ja wieder alles gefroren also fahrbar sein?
Wie sieht´s mit Eis aus?
Fibm


----------



## *iceman* (31. Januar 2009)

Also wenns dort so aussieht wie hier in Fürth kannst du's total vergessen. Hier sind alle Wege mit einer dicken Eisschicht überzogen und es ist teilweise so unfassbar glatt, dass du dich nichtmal schiebend auf den Füßen halten kannst.
Waren am Donnerstag auch in der nähe vom Steinbrüchlein unterwegs, da sahs genauso aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (31. Januar 2009)

spikereifen ausgepackt und los geht es!


----------



## were (31. Januar 2009)

Ja, kann ich nur bestädigen. War Gestern beim Stadtwald, aber da währe ich wohl besser mit Schlittschuhen gekommen als mit dem Mountainbike.
Werd Heute mal Richtung Tennenloher Frost gucken ob man da wenigsten ein bischen Fahren kann.


----------



## oBATMANo (2. Februar 2009)

Tennenlohe-Kalchreuth kannst auch vergessen
Zumindest am WE wars doch recht rutschig auf den breiten Wegen


----------



## were (3. Februar 2009)

Scheinbar in allen Wäldern 

Naja noch so ein paar Tage mit Temperaturen einige Grad über den Taupunkt, dann müsste das schon wieder gehn


----------



## Giant24 (3. Februar 2009)

Servus

ich war gestern im Katzwanger Stadtwald unterwegs...fahren kann man da scho...mußt nur aufpassen, einige Abschnitte sind noch vereist aber machbar....

---------------------------------------------------------------

PS: Denkt an die Umwelt und fahrt Rad.


----------



## hofschalk (5. Februar 2009)

Also rings ums Steinbrüchlein sind die Hauptwege gestern auch noch ziemlich vereist gewesen. 
Die kleinen Pfade gingen eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## speedy_j (8. Februar 2009)

im tiergarten und und rund um kalchreuth/erlangen ist fast alles ohne spikes fahrbar.


----------



## reo-fahrer (8. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> im tiergarten ist fast alles ohne spikes fahrbar.



aber hoffentlich, wäre ja schlimm, wenn Muttis mit Kinderwagen Auffahrunfälle wegen Glatteis bauen 

*scnr* 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## oelcoyote (8. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> im tiergarten und und rund um kalchreuth/erlangen ist fast alles ohne spikes fahrbar.



vieleicht mit dem cc-bike, aber die meisten dh strecken sind noch  mit eis zu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## were (8. Februar 2009)

Ich war Heute im Stadtwald unterwegs und es ging schon wieder relativ gut.


----------



## speedy_j (9. Februar 2009)

ich hab nun nicht den ganzen tiergarten abgefahren, aber die "trails" und auch die eine oder andere dh-strecke waren so gut wie eisfrei. bei dem bißchen, was noch da war, darf man sich halt nicht wie eine mutti anstellen.


----------



## oelcoyote (9. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab nun nicht den ganzen tiergarten abgefahren, aber die "trails" und auch die eine oder andere dh-strecke waren so gut wie eisfrei. bei dem bißchen, was noch da war, darf man sich halt nicht wie eine mutti anstellen.



Also die dh strecke an der stromleitung war total mit eis zu, da kann die "mutti" ja mal zuschauen wie du runter fährst?


----------



## speedy_j (9. Februar 2009)

nord oder süd? nord war am samstag frei, bin ich nämlich runter.


----------



## hansmeiser (9. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab nun nicht den ganzen tiergarten abgefahren, aber die "trails" und auch die eine oder andere dh-strecke waren so gut wie eisfrei. bei dem bißchen, was noch da war, darf man sich halt nicht wie eine mutti anstellen.



 das "bißchen" eis reicht ja wohl schon, um sich ordentlich zu maulen. vorrausgesetzt natürlich man fährt mit anständig speed drüber. wenn man drüber fährt wie eine oma ist das "bißchen" eis wahrscheinlich nicht so schlimm und vielleicht sogar ohne spikes fahrbar.


----------



## oelcoyote (9. Februar 2009)

ja echt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speedy_j (9. Februar 2009)

demzufolge würde dann aber nicht der ausdruck "geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit" passen. kannst es dir aussuchen, mir ist es wurscht ob ihr fahrt oder nicht.

ich hoffe nur, dem threadersteller geholfen zu haben.


----------



## hansmeiser (10. Februar 2009)

stimmt. geschwindigkeit bringt sicherheit. deswegen soll man ja bei glatteis mit dem auto auch mit mindestens 120 durch geschlossene ortschaften fahren. mit dem motorrad sogar noch schneller.


----------



## reo-fahrer (10. Februar 2009)

ich denke speedy und hansmeiser gehen demnächst mal zusammen radfahren um zu sehen, wie gut (oder schlecht) der jeweils andere fährt... 

MfG
Stefan


----------



## *iceman* (10. Februar 2009)

Wo die Sonne hinkommt wird's ja langsam wieder. Man sollte aber nirgends runterfahren was man vorher nicht gecheckt hat, sonst tut's weh!
Wenn man sich den Wetterbericht anschaut ist das aber auch egal, wird eh wieder schneien und dann geht der Spaß von vorne los...


----------



## Maeggus (16. Februar 2009)

speedy_j schrieb:


> ich hab nun nicht den ganzen tiergarten abgefahren, aber die "trails" und auch die eine oder andere dh-strecke waren so gut wie eisfrei. bei dem bißchen, was noch da war, darf man sich halt nicht wie eine mutti anstellen.



Hy speedy,

kannst du mal posten, wo die Strecken sind  . Ich bin von Schwabach und kenn mich nicht so aus  

Gruß

Maeggus


----------



## ulli! (16. Februar 2009)

ich kenne mich da auch nicht wirklich aus und war gestern nur kurz mal an dem ersten kurzen stück (nach diesem turm immer gerade aus), war eigentlich alles schneebedeckt und bis auf wanderer nix los
hoffentlich wirds bald wieder wärmer und trocken


----------



## reo-fahrer (16. Februar 2009)

wir können schonmal ein wenig dort fahren gehen, es sollte nur das Wetter mitspielen. Wenn's nächstes Wochenende brauchbar ist, schick halt ne Mail wenn du Zeit hast.

MfG
Stefan


----------



## speedy_j (16. Februar 2009)

ich denke auch, dass man sich dort selber oder mit hilfe umschauen sollte. erklären kann an es nämlich ziemlich schlecht. ich finde selber immer mal wieder neue sachen, die ich mir dann meistens aber auch nicht merken kann und später durch zufall wieder drauf stoße.


----------



## ulli! (16. Februar 2009)

ich will keinen aufhalten und mit meiner kondition und meinem rad is das wohl der fall ausser ihr seid alle dhler mit 30 kg kisten (und selbst die sind schneller falls es sowas oldsqlisches heutzutage noch gibt).

werd mich morgen wenns nich sifft, ansonsten die tage auch bei schnee wieder an schmaussenbuck begeben und bisschen die natur geniessen 

bei interesse auf gemeinsames wandern und runterrutschen pm an mich


----------



## oelcoyote (8. März 2009)

wie schaut es jetzt am buck aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oelcoyote (8. März 2009)

war der hansmeiser mal wieder am buck


----------



## hansmeiser (8. März 2009)

nein, ich sitz schon den halben tag vor dem pc . bei dem mistwetter hab ich keinen bock zu fahren. gibt doch immer so hässliche braune streifen am hintern... vom schlamm, nicht was du denkst. ich heiss ja nicht dieter.  aber nächstes wochenende fahren wir auf jeden fall. ( wenn wir nach dem weisswurschtfrühstück noch geradeaus schauen können )...


----------



## oelcoyote (8. März 2009)

geht immer, was macht der grossfamilien joe?


----------



## hansmeiser (8. März 2009)

ich hab gehört dass er sich neulich bei der v a g nach einem gebrauchten omnibus umgeschaut hat, damit er endlich seine ganze family mit in urlaub nehmen kann.


----------



## oelcoyote (8. März 2009)

ja, muss er wohl bei 7 kindern der dönner-joe


----------



## oelcoyote (8. März 2009)

sorry, döner!


----------



## hansmeiser (8. März 2009)

den joe hat es ja letztes we ganz schön zerbröselt auf den rolltreppen. und das auch noch beim hochfahren. hat mehr nach auf dem rücken liegenden maikäfer ausgesehen als nach texas lightning. naja gut das im nix passiert ist. aber ich muss immer noch lachen wenn ich dran denke.


----------



## oelcoyote (8. März 2009)

oh ja das war ein böser backflip vom joe bray erhardstrasse in nürnberg!


----------



## hansmeiser (8. März 2009)

deshalb sollte man auch eine helmpflicht auf rolltreppen einführen. zumindest für texaner auf ghost northshore bikes, die auf den namen backflip joe hören.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deathtrap18 (10. März 2009)

war an Sonntag, 

die Trails bei Zabo/Tiergarten sind frei!! 

endlich wieder biken,. .ich habe es vermisst.

die DH-Strecke im Wald hab ich nicht angeschaut. 


einzig bei den Dirt-Schanzen gabs plötzlich Eisplatten (aber wirklich nur da auf ca. 100 Metern)


die schlängelnden Trails (wenn ihr wisste welche ich meine) sind alle perfekt fahrbar ! 


Greetz

dää Paul!


----------



## sniper4076 (14. März 2009)

schaut ma im forum schwabach usw vorbei sind im mom viel am steinbruch bei worzeldorf am fahren! wer lust hat einfach melden sind morgen wieder dort zeit usw steht im forum!

lg sniper


----------



## Fritzz 07 (22. März 2009)

Hi ... Leute ... 


Da ich erst vor kurzem in diese Region gezogen bin, kenne ich mich nicht ganz so gut hier aus ... 


Ich habe mal ein wenig in dem Thema gelesen und dort fält öfters der Name Dh + Tiergarten ... !    

Es wäre echt super wenn mir einer von euch erklären könnte wo das wäre ? 

Und wo es hier in der Region noch Freeride / Dh Strecken gibt . 

Mfg Rene


----------



## rockme (22. März 2009)

Alles wunderbar befahrbar, bin jetzt die letzten 4 Wochenenden schon gefahren. Als Nutznieser muss auch mal ein Lob an die Shaper aussprechen, da wo es den (wie wir es nennen) Graben runtergeht, habt Ihr euch was nettes einfallen lassen. An den zugezogenen: Also wir starten meist vom Parkplatz am Löwensaal aus, der liegt links vom Haupteingang Tiergarten, ein Stück geteerte Strasse hoch. Von dort aus zum Aussichtsturm hoch, und dann halt ein wenig weiter umsehen, schwer zu beschreiben, da alles ein bisschen auseinanderliegt, aber es sind so gut wie immer Biker unterwegs, die Du fragen kannst.


----------



## Fritzz 07 (23. März 2009)

Gut ... danke schonmal ...  wie heist der Ort wo es liegt ? 


Mfg


----------



## rockme (23. März 2009)

Ach so, hab ganz übersehen, daß Du in Bamberg wohnst . Auf jeden Fall ist der Tiergarten in Nürnberg gemeint. A3 Autobahnausfahrt Nürnberg Mögeldorf und dann ein Stückchen stadteinwärts, bis es links weg zum Tiergarten geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

